# Tragedy



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

I lost Twenty-Six today. He really tried to hang on, but he just couldn't fight anymore. I am so thankful that we got to spend a lot of snuggle time together while he was sick. I'm really sad.


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, it's good that you got to give him a good life.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

how sad I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Im so sorry, I know your baby was happy to have had you! :'(


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

i'm sorry for your loss..  these things are never easy


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. It helps to know that other people understand how this feels.

D.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------

